# The Bell Tree Fair 2017 is Now Open!



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2017)

The Bell Tree Fair 2017 is now open! The Bell Tree Fair is our biggest and longest-running event, with eighteen events, contests, and gaming competitions this year! To get started, read the *Welcome to The Bell Tree Fair 2017 thread*.

You'll see the new Fair category on the forum with four new boards. The *Fairgrounds* board is for general Fair discussion and information, the *Carousel of Contests* board is home of the five contests, the *Event Pavilion* board contains the nine Fair events, and the *Championship Series* board is where the four gaming events and tournaments take place. We also have the *Arcade Lobby* board to go with our new arcade! There are a lot of things to do, but the Fair lasts for three weeks, ending on September 9th.

We hope you have fun participating in the Fair this year! Good luck winning some cool prizes!


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2017)

Please note that two things don't show up yet and will be added shortly: the shop (you can check out the prizes in the prize thread) and the submission boards (which will be used for certain events and contests).


----------



## Damniel (Aug 19, 2017)

This seems fair


----------



## Chick (Aug 19, 2017)

Ohh yes! I need to get involved starting now!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Aug 19, 2017)

Omggg if the collectibles are videogame themed I'm gonna cri ♡.♡


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 19, 2017)

Hype hype hype


----------



## Jeremy (Aug 19, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Omggg if the collectibles are videogame themed I'm gonna cri ♡.♡



The actual shop may not be open yet, but check out the prize thread in the Fairgrounds board to check out all of the new collectibles and other prizes!


----------



## Mars Adept (Aug 19, 2017)

Jeremy said:


> The actual shop may not be open yet, but check out the prize thread in the Fairgrounds board to check out all of the new collectibles and other prizes!



The prices aren't listed on that thread. How much are they?


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 19, 2017)

Yeah I wanna know the prices!


----------



## Seroja (Aug 19, 2017)

i loveeee the sparkly banner tree! thanks laudine!


----------



## GreatUsername (Aug 19, 2017)

Oh boy, it's started


----------



## Bowie (Aug 19, 2017)

Okay, I'm sorry, but that banner is bloody stunning.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 19, 2017)

You guys should keep the arcade, it shouldn't be a temporary thing that'll never come back.


----------



## Zane (Aug 20, 2017)

Everything looks so great :'D Gonna be reading all the threads a little more closely now that the lag isn't so bad.. I don't even know where to start first lol awesome work everybody☆☆


----------



## WarpDogsVG (Aug 20, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You guys should keep the arcade, it shouldn't be a temporary thing that'll never come back.



I disagree! It makes this time feel so special. Gonna check it all out tonight


----------



## Justin (Aug 22, 2017)

Paperboy012305 said:


> You guys should keep the arcade, it shouldn't be a temporary thing that'll never come back.



I think it would definitely lose its appeal year-round, but perhaps it could return for future special events. Scores would also have to be reset regularly for it to keep any appeal -- you're gonna reach a point eventually where the scores are so hard to beat, it's no fun. ...actually we might already be there after a few days.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Aug 22, 2017)

Whoa, this is all so much to take in.  It's kind of overwhelming.


----------



## Franny (Aug 23, 2017)

totally digging the whole retro theme this fair


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Aug 25, 2017)

This fair is wonderful. In the 2014 one what I could enter was very limited. I didn't have enough software/time back then. The collectables are amazing too


----------



## Alienfish (Aug 26, 2017)

Cherry-Blossoms said:


> This fair is wonderful. In the 2014 one what I could enter was very limited. I didn't have enough software/time back then. The collectables are amazing too



Yeah man this year was A+ imo. Not too restricted to what stuff we could use, real cool collectibles with a fresh take on the feathers and a good selection of stuff you could enter and not too much either


----------

